# Socionics Description: The Best ENFJ Guide Ever Written



## Happy

*The Sacrificial ENFj* 


*By Reuben McNew [ENTp]* 

ENFjs are the self-sacrificial martyrs of the types; they love to laugh, and they love to make people happy. No other type can offer love, loyalty, and support in such a way as the ENFj. Though often surrounded by friends and supporters, they can feel lonely, living in a dark world of superficial supplications. They offer, and ask not ... leaving themselves an empty shell; they are the unreluctant givers of the types. 

ENFjs typically manifest an excellent intuitive understanding of people, and can influentially provoke desired reactions from others to suit their desires and purposes, if deemed necessary. For example, it is not all that uncommon to find female ENFjs testing the metal of potential male suitors, placing them in odd verbal situations in which they must exhibit their own inner qualities to them; sometimes even placing themselves at odds with the other, provoking tension. One the other hand, ENFjs may use their influential intuitive understandings in order to say all the right things at all the right times, thus baiting others to make decisions that may not have made otherwise. Because of this fact, they also make exceptional orators and use their excellent communicative abilities to relay concepts in a vivid style that can captivate those listening, molding their own style of speech to suit the perceptions and stature of others. 

While less mature ENFjs may use their natural gifts for wrongfully manipulative means, most generally direct good intentions towards others. ENFjs have excellent people skills, and make great councilors and conflict avoidance specialist. They can intuitively gauge the strengths and flaws of others and use their intuitive insight to see forthcoming danger, and how to appropriately act to in response. However, they may be easily hurt and blame themselves when ideas and relationship do not go on as planned; they can be sensitive to criticism and may react unfavorably towards labels or unsolicited advice. 

ENFjs love people, especially children. However, they may be suspicious of strangers and could demonstrate reservation towards those foreign to them. In social situations, they might take time out to assess the hierarchal order of groups or where they stand in a group; this results in the fact that ENFjs are typically group oriented big-picture people. They seek to enrich and admire other people for their abilities, and are willing to support them in that. ENFjs look up to and admire those that they respect. Although, while some ENFjs could look down on those who do not fit above their own social standing, most show sympathy and support for those who they find to be at a disadvantage, and want to help them. ENFjs like 'win-win' solutions and tend to seek out the company of others who display any various forms of assertive positivity; however, many have problems adapting to new situations as they stand, and may lack an ability to appropriately adapt to new or changing social environments. Because of this, they seek stable friendships; they make loyal companions and maintain life long relationships with those they trust. 

One potential problems almost all ENFjs face is a general lack of the expression of their own identity; they can get so caught up in understanding the needs of others that they often times fail to do the things that would naturally define them as individuals. In result, some could adapt 'fake-it-to-make-it' approaches or mold to societies like a chameleons. Some ENFjs are so bad at this ability, that if you lent them an item, they may claim it as their own. ENFjs fitting these credentials should not be fully trusted. 

ENFjs make exceptionally good orators, and can explain concepts well. They make great debaters, and can convince others of their ideas. They make great leaders, though others tend to unwittingly follow. They make great teachers and care providers; because of their physique, they can possess an affinity for scarves, hats, and trinkets. 

*ENFj by function *
*
Fe:* The first function of the ENFj is Fe, by which subjective feeling substantiates itself through various ethical processes. With this function, it is possible to collect multiple feelings, modes and trends of emotion in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, ethical knowledge. Fe also maintains an active neutral stance on the entire whole of its inputs, even if the whole of the input of one emotional process conflicts with any of the other core processes it remains non-biased and registers them all as equals. Probably the most powerful aspect of Fe is the ability to not only stay well informed of new feelings, trends, and the changing moods of others in ways that may be utterly critical to survival in cooperative atmospheres, but the ability to convince through ethical implementations subjectively designed to reorganize and even direct the emotions of others into certain modes of ethical reasoning. This often includes the ability to cheer up others who are down, instinctual knowledge of the degree of tactful politeness to display to strangers, and influencing others to be kind to each other. Being an extroverted function, Fe cannot derive data from within and must amass information from outside of itself and in the here and now to survive as a function or at all. 
*
Fi:* The seventh function of the this type is Fi. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ENFj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the analysis of moods, feelings, and ethics, this function remains the vehicle by which the old becomes abandoned and the new comes about. For the ENFj, Ti truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as new ways of emoting emerge and there remains something to be considered, out with the old and in with the new! Loyalty to a strong qualified ethical value system will never interest an ENFj! 

*Ni:* The second function of the ENFj is Ni, by which the essence of ideas arrive and insights into their development arise. With this function, it is possible index from within ones self an active belief system developed and derived through time, experience, knowledge, and the patterns of ones own personal life as entered through what could be considered a living journal. Every day and every hour and every minute of a person’s life is catalogued within this journal for future considerations and also for review of past successes and mistakes in order to make stunning predictions into the development of various concepts. Being an introverted function, Ni has an active ability to self-sustain itself and moves actively between an abstract theoretical world located in the future and past in order to sustain itself as an active function. 

*Ne:* The eigth function of the this type is Ne. Strong and lacking, it remains to the ENFj something to be loathed. Though some use may come from this function in the tracking of events, patterns, and simple gauging of current potential, this function remains the vehicle by which tradition establishes itself and the foreign get thrown out. For the ENFj, Ne truly represents all that inferiority is and the uselessness of false potential, and so long as old beliefs remain and there remains something to be cherished, traditional belief stands before the new! Disloyalty to a cherished, strong, and qualified belief system will never interest an ENFj! 
*
Te:* The third function of the ENFj is Te, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Since the ENFj type thrives in a world of ethical and non-logical and subjective principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to collect multiple thoughts, modes and trends of thinking in order to register them into a structured and growing databank of strong, factual knowledge. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include inflexibility to changing life situations, extreme formality or informality, not keeping promises, unable to concern themselves with keeping track of math related life skills, such as bookkeeping, income and living expenses, falling into temptation without calculating the cost, and misunderstanding or unaware of new modes of thinking and ways of doing things. 

*Ti:* The fifth function of the ENFj is Ti, by which objective logic substantiates itself through various thought processes. Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Te function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include a failure to research facts and giving off an aura of intellectualism, beginning with pure logic and ending in pure fantasy, misrepresenting knowledge to the point of embarassment, attempts at logical analysis produce childish results, exagerration of the truth to the point of storytelling, speaking in a factual tone with content that seems contradictory or out of context, continuous debate over subjects that are not worthy of debate, disappointment if not allowed to substantiate own logic. 
*
Si:* The fourth function of the ENFj is Si, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise. Since the ENFj type thrives in a world of abstract and non-concrete theoretical principles, it may be rendered difficult for this type to maintain from within an active index of all experiences developed and derived through time, and the patterns of ones own personal life as gauged through the senses. In result of this inability, expected behaviors should include losing track of ones own physical state and a deterioration of healthy physical practices, avoiding surrounding details or noticing too much detail and obsessing about it, suspicion or defensiveness about personal appearance, distant physical look in eyes and appearing to others as though unaware, walking or looking past people, objects, and things as though they were not there, static taste and inflexible habits, unsure of aesthetic understanding, or an obsession with cleanliness. 

*Se:* The sixth function of the ENFj is Se, by which the essence of experiences arrive and insights into their development arise.Though be this a weak, unconscious, and influential function, it should find itself most active within the presence of one whose dominant function coincides, for it it seeks to be strong and may pretend to be such. At other times, an expression of this function may find itself in place of the weak and conscious Si function. Manifested bahaviours expected of this function should include demonstrating a tendency to exagerrate the effects of current experiences to seem better or worse than in reality, tending to accept the outcomes of negitive experiences or to tolerate bad reoccuring situations, ignorantly leaving good or bad experiences for bad or worse ones, tendency towards manipulating statistics into a favorable direction, and prone to biased onesidedness. 

*________________________________________ *
Because of the structureof various function, it is not uncommon for a person to be confused or undecided between various types and even between the usage of various functions. The following is a functional description of various types that an actual ENFj may become confused or undecided between. 

*
ISFj* - An ENFj may find him or her self activelly undecided between the ISFj type and his or her native ENFj type. Because the sixth function of the ENFj is Se, it is not uncommon for one to confuse the second creative function (Ni) for that function. When this occurs, an ENFj may have problems deciding between those sensory and intuitive functions. In even more complex situations, an ENFj may demonstrate what appears to be a false lack of Ne, which corresponds to the fourth weakest function of the ISFj. In this instances, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use Fe or Fi. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are an ENFj. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an ISFj. 

*ESFp* - An ENFj may confuse him or her self for a ESFp for the same reason that one would confuse his or her self for an ISFj. If you use Fe more than you use Fi, you are probably an ENFj. If you use Fi more than you use Fe, you could really be an ESFp. 
*
ESFj* - An ENFj usually becomes confused between this type and his or her native ENFj when he or she has decided upon being an extrovert, determined self as a judging type, and has been having some influence from the sixth function, while not really being sure if that function is introverted or extroverted. In this senerio, instead of a ENFj confusing his or her self for an ISFj the extroverted or introverted type has been substituted. In this instance, the way to discern between these two types and to choose the correct one is to determine whether you activelly use more Se or Si. If you use Se more than you use Si, you are probably an ENFj. If you use Si more than you use Se, you could really be an ESFj. 
*
INFj* - Because of the influence of MBTI, some new to socionic's theory may ignorantly think that the correct way to switch between introverted and extroverted types is to simply switch an E to an I or an I to an E. This is not the correct way to switch back and forth between the two in socionics. If you are an INFj in MBTI with an emphasis on expressing Fe and Ni, your actual socionics type is either an ENFj if you choose to stay a judging type or INFp if you find that you might want to consider being a socionic's perceiving type. On the otherhand, if the above ENFj description does not relate to you and you functionally express Fi and Ne, INFj is still an option, though be warned that socionics does not totally follow the same logic as MBTI does when determining J and P nor do the same stereotypical rules apply when attempting to determine introversion and extroversion. If you are familiar with MBTI, the possibility of having to type yourself totally diffrent than MBTI should be a definite expectation.


----------



## GreenCoyote

this rocks.

I like the physical description too.


----------



## RhapsodicChord

I love scarves!


----------



## Urtehnoes

I actually find the ENFp fitting more fitting for ENFJs, at least all of the ones I know. (Including myself)


edit:


Nvm. I was reading the enfj description!


The enfj descript fits enfjs... revolutionary


----------



## carson

Do you think ENFJ have the moniker of The Givers because the things they do best have to be "given" in our present society? I don't consider myself a giver, I do what I do and a third party interprets it as giving, probably because mainstream thought devalues any awareness outside of financial calculation/manipulation or maintaining the status quo. I get frustrated that people just don't get it. They can't see how their troubles could be halved if they just opened their eyes.


----------



## Nick Cafiero

I'm very new to the MBTI personality system and have been doing a lot of research on enfj's (which is what I am) I have found various information about them pretty much all of them say the exact same thing but I was wondering,


> because of their physique, they can possess an affinity for scarves, hats, and trinkets.


 what enfj's are really supposed to look like if they are supposed to look like anything at all that is.


----------



## Arinn

Lawl, perhaps this might be the best ENFJ guide written in PerC forum. But don't get cocky because there have been better ENFJ descriptions by people and also from websites that are recognized by the socionics community. But I'm sure you knew that already as socionics is like bleh in PerC forums-making descriptions that are most appropiate to fit in smoothly with this MBTI system. Good job


----------



## cyamitide

Some more ENFJ descriptions (as well as description of relationship with ISTPs): Type descriptions
Key: ENFJ=EIE/ENFj, INFJ=IEI/INFp, ISTP=LSI/ISTj, ESTP=SLE/ESTp


----------



## cyamitide

these profiles are good:
ENFj description by Filatova
ENFj The Mentor profile by Gulenko
subtype descriptions: Type and subtype descriptions


----------



## splint3r

and here I was thinking I am unique and no one has figured me out .... I read this and i feel someone has been spying on me *closes the blinds* .... :crazy:


----------



## TRON

its amazing how this fits me perfectly ..


----------



## cyamitide

ENFJ the Mentor profile

edit: oops already posted this one


----------



## snc1878

Nick Cafiero said:


> I'm very new to the MBTI personality system and have been doing a lot of research on enfj's (which is what I am) I have found various information about them pretty much all of them say the exact same thing but I was wondering, what enfj's are really supposed to look like if they are supposed to look like anything at all that is.


This is totally just based on a couple ENFJs I know, they tend to have soft, rounded eyes. In personality, appear not extremely extraverted, but very witty. Sometimes I've noticed edginess, but there seems to be a gentle side as well...two of my favorite male friends are ENFJs, and they both have cats!


----------



## Hum

A M A Z E M E N T AGAIN! 
I am amazed from day one I heard of ENFJ. 
I am amazed by all ENFJ's at PerC from day one. 
The thing is: how much amazemend do I need. ENFJ's go on doing what they do with or without... anyways... allways. Maybe thats the reason why our little forum corner sometimes realy gets quiet. I think this will never change... I, myself, haven't been around for a little while ever doing my 'thing' close to home and I know for sure I will be off again soon. 
Before I do I want to share with you, since PerC, I do know now where I don't feel alone anymore. I know to find you all dear other ENFJ... to get melodramatic: "we truly are ALL ONE instead of A LONE"!


----------



## Niffler

Aren't the functions of an ENFJ Fe, Ni, Se, Ti (Fi, Ne, Si, Te) rather than Fe, Ni, Te, Si (Ti, Se, Fi, Ne)??

Edit: Just read up a little on Socionics (?) and realized they do the function-order-thing differently, sorry...


----------

